# Spray paint in bearded dragon tank?



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Oct 31, 2017)

So lately I've been planning on making a new tank for my beardie. And I want to make it a bit less realistic this tine, something like an aparment. And I couldn't find any hides big enough for an adult, that also serve as basking spots. So I made a cardboard one myself. But I want to paint it. Can I use sprAy paint?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Oct 31, 2017)

I would not.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 31, 2017)

I would use something that's highly unlikely to rub off. Not sure what that would look like in practice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Oct 31, 2017)

It’ll be ok if you add a really good clear coat. Like urethane. Once it’s fully cured, it’s basically plastic. Be sure it’s completely dry and odorless before you expose the critter to it.

You may also want to look into marine topside coat. I used that for the entire interior of my monitor enclosure with no issues. Extremely tough stuff.


----------



## The Snark (Oct 31, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> You may also want to look into marine topside coat.


Yups. That stuff be tough and there's several types that are 2 part epoxy. Advantage with the 2 part is you can also use it like a glue to hold things in place.

If using regular spray paint, acrylic lacquer is probably your best choice. Don't go for a thick gloppy paint which can take 3 forevers to dry. Multiple coats done right of the acryl gives a very strong finish and it's volatiles go away usually in 24 hours, 48 to be safe. (Actually, it's 15 minutes dry to touch,  <4 hrs to -dry- but there will still be some vehicle stink for the first 24.)

The problematic paints are the enamels. They want 24-48 hours between coats and good adhesion requires extreme care in prep. The cars you see with the paint flaking and chipping are the enamels where they didn't prep right and/or give enough time  between coats.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeah I though of using normal paint and and coating it 3 times. Then leave dry 3 days. But remember, don't talk about weird Powerful spray paihts. Remember that I live in Greece and I can't find so high technologicaly evolved stuff, spray paints are the ones that I 100% got. Also I can't ship from most countries.


----------



## The Snark (Nov 1, 2017)

If your access to quality spray paints is limited, as mine are here, it would be prudent to be cautious. I've had paints here that never dry, new cans 1/4 full, paint that had a strong formaldehyde odor and one can that was all propellant and no pigments. Real high quality control, or just plan scams cramming whatever was at hand into the can.

Dang but those near empty spray paint cans piss me off. The only kind available here for several years. Good for 20 second squirt. Went to paint a bicycle frame. Bought 2 cans. Ran out before I got the front forks done. Bought 4 more cans. Then another 2. Talk about a rude scam.
Then they had a anti rust paint come out. Never dried. Some oil was in the paint I guess. Tacky sticky forever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Nov 1, 2017)

No, its not the scam products (they never are filled above 3/5 of the spray in but anyway). Its just the lack of products. I Live in a small village, which surprisingly has a wide variety of products, but not too advanced stuff. Also, most websites wont ship to my country. (Amazon and Ebay will, but i dont trust them).  Im going to be trying to paint it today, hopefully it will work


----------

